# Vintage Specialized Sirrus build (in progress)



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

I picked this 91 Sirrus up off of craigslist recently. It was close to NOS; the current owner obtained the bike from a shop that never sold it. It has some scratches from storage, etc, but overall is in good shape. It came with a Suntour Blaze group that I hated so I've been adding components I have laying around and some I've picked up off of ebay. The current components include:

Rear Derailleur - Superbe Pro
Front Derailleur - None (I have a Superbe Pro der., but I'm going with a single chain ring for now
Shifters - Superbe
Crankset - Suntour Cyclone
Brakes - NOS Royal Gran Compe
Seat - San Marco Regal
Wheelset - Wolber GTA 700C (changing to Mavic Open Pro w/Superbe Pro hubs later this week).

I'm also considering adding a Superbe headseat and different stem and matching seatpost (old fluted post maybe). I sort of like the black seat post/stem, but don't like the 'sport' stem.

It rides like a dream with the Superbe Pro friction set up. Compared to the blaze group (lots of plastic) I really dig this bike. What do you think?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Very good frames.
Very good selection of components.
I've got a Superbe fluted seatpost in aluminum that should work, if you want (PM me)
If you've got a Superbe Pro headset, then make that change, to be more consistent. BUt if you have to buy one, well, it's your money!
Get rid of that stem! (How long of a stem do you need?)

Oh, and lose the dork disc, which you probably will when you change wheels.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

1x7? brake cables look a little tight, esp front


----------



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah, 1x7 for now. It suits my current purposes (commuting). The new wheelset with Superbe Pro hubs has a Suntour Winner 6 that I think is 12-19. With the 52 chainring up front it's really all I need.

I will be putting some DiaCompe AGC 251 levers on it next week, but with the current blaze levers I had to set the calipers a little tight to get it where I wanted. Thanks for the comment!


----------



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great comments. I sent you a PM.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd put the front derailleur back on, as well as the chain ring. It will just look more "complete". You don't have to use them, if you don't want to... 

Take the 7 speed freewheel off and swap it over to the new rear hub.

The rear cable looks like its a tad short, but I think the front one is OK.


----------



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree about the derailleur. When I took the blaze derailleur off I never put the Superbe Pro one on because my cyclone 42 chainring had problems. Also the chainring bolts were seized and all I had were short ones so I threw the 52 on by itself. I'm hoping in the long run to get new chainrings so I'm sort of waiting until I run into something I like that I can afford.

So you would go with the current old 7 speed freewheel? The Winner 6 I am getting with the wheels is new in the box. I have heard the Winner is nice?

While I'm not new to bikes I am new to doing all of the work myself so I really appreciate all of the comments about the setup. Thanks a lot!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Suntour Winner; New Winner; and Winner Pro are all excellent freewheels. It's easy to swap, just have the proper tool and a crescent wrench.


----------



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

frpax said:


> Suntour Winner; New Winner; and Winner Pro are all excellent freewheels. It's easy to swap, just have the proper tool and a crescent wrench.


I just verified and the 6 speed I'm getting is a New Winner. Not sure what is on the current wheelset, but it is a 7 speed with a much wider range that the 6, which is 12-19.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

The wider range may be more useful, so I'd stick with that one.


----------



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

*new pics*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=228685


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey barkingelectron, it's great seeing another early Sirrus. Not much info out there on these bikes for some reason. 

Here is a picture of my 1990


----------



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

here are some more updated pics.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/sho...d.php?t=228685


----------



## barkingelectron (Sep 30, 2010)

here i mean...

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=228685&highlight=sirrus


----------



## Guilou (Jan 2, 2010)

Good looking bike barkingelectron!


----------



## Shortchevy (Nov 18, 2012)

Guilou, that is very much like my Sirrus that I bought around 1992. I don't know what year it was, but the decals are exactly the same. I know this is an old thread but I just joined and I need to have x# posts before I can begin the thread I want.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

This vintage of specialized are great bikes, undervalued right now.


----------

